# Never throw back a Bluefish again!



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have even let the kids catch the notorious Sail Catfish and we ate them prepared this way too! They are never thrown away by my family, they always call me to cook'em for them! Main key is "no bloodline!" I was born in Pensacola and grew up on the GOM. When I lived in Cape Hatteras and Virginia Bch, Va. people there didn't eat Mullet, but they all ate Bluefish. Mind you, they have some "big" Bluefish in the Atlantic. After living in that area, I learned to eat it also. I now live back down here in the Panhandle and I have to say that I can eat just about everything in the GOM. As far as the Bluefish, I fillet it, skin it, bone it out, split the fillet down the center and remove "all" of the bloodlinecompletely, don't even leave a spec of it. After rinsing the fillets, I take milk, fresh garlic and fresh lemon juice, black pepper ans salt. I mix all of that together, keeping in mind to make sure your seasonings and garlic are pretty heavy in it. I soak the fillets overnight, making sure they are completely submerged. I then make my breading with a 70% AP flour and 30% yellow corn meal, garlic powder, onion powder, Lawry's seasoning salt, Old Bay, salt and pepper. I put my breading into a double lined plastic bag and mix it all together, keeping in mind to have my seasonings pretty generous. I drain the milk mixture from the fillets that were soaking overnight. I take a few rew eggs and whisk them together. I pour this over the fillets and make sure they are all covered with the eggs. Then I heat up my grease and hope that the homemade potato salad, baked beans and huspuppies are ready to go! These fillets will go very quickly when they come out of the grease so I hope you catch a lot of them. They will be a big hit! Oh, don't forget to have fresh lomon wedges, cocktail and tarter sauce to go with them!

If someone tries this method, please drop me a mono and let me know how it turned out! I bet you'll love it!

Tight Lines!:hungry


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds pretty good..

I will have to give it a try


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Blues aint bad for ceviche either.

Any recipe with flavor can make any fish taste like a good idea.


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

Any fish would taste good with all that on it! I keep bluefish occasionally to eat and they taste fine. Just have to cut out all the bloodline like said. By the time you de-bone them and cut the blood out, unless it is a good size blue, there is not much left to the fillets. I fry them with spanish and few can tell the difference between the two.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

You hit the nail right on the head!

Get the red out, ALL of it ;-)

Makes ANY fish taste better.

I prefer mine with less seasonings than most. My wife & I compromise and I mix Zatarain's Fish Fry meal with seasoned Fish Fry or Crispy.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I hear that over in Milton, they have a restaurant that serves...... Mullet Backs.....

Apparently, this is the backbone portion of the fish after the fillets have been cut........

I'm gonna try then once when I happen to be over there....

It doesn't seem like worth a special trip and if someone else wants them, I'm not gonna fight over them.....


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You can get mullet back bones at Kwikburger in Milton. They are great! Kwik burger is located right behind burger king which is located on HWY 90 near down town Milton.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not up with all that work "rmove the bloodline, etc.",I just skin then fillet them (bluefish) and put a litle Dales and a pretty good bit italian dressing,like 6:1 ratio if using soy like 4:1 and if terraki about the same let them soak as long as it takes to finish leaning the boat and for the grill to get hot and eat the heck out of them. Even the folks who drug them around on a downriggger or a BIG one in the propwash that gets clipped a little and swear they won't eat ant try it and then say thata damn good. THey were my grandmothers favorite fish ans a few places like ST-XX they are a given a dozen in 20 min or so and I always told her they were caught just for her. I would tell her bout the kings that sometimes would eat a bit while reeling them in but hey keeping them alive keeps them fresher than any ice I know.


----------

